# Elevated playhouse for kids: posts and footings



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm going to be doing my first elevated playhouse in the backyard. 8x10' with the floor about 5 1/2 ft above ground.

I'm curious for peoples' experience with the posts and joists. I considered just making this a deck with framed walls added.

Would concrete piers, sunk to ground level, with the 4x4 posts in the pre-cast (4x4) slot on the pier's top be sufficient?

Also, joist size?

I will also be extending support off one of the ends to accommodate a beam for swings.

The "house" is just framed walls, window openings only, and a shingled roof (in Texas).

I know there are many ways to secure deck joists (scabs, slots, metal flanges) so I'll leave that for now. 

Thanks in advance as always.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those pier blocks won't secure the thing properly----they sink into the ground and do not have attachments--so the swing or even a heavy wind will cause the structure to rock.

I suggest you dig four post holes and embed steel fasteners into the concrete piers--

You are really just building a small elevated deck with a light structure on top-----check out the deck fastener section for ideas about post anchors----


2x6 floor joists will do----


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll head over there.


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

Where is that section? Having trouble with the app's navigation.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry floor the confusion---I meant to head to the STORE and look in the decking section----

Stimson is the maker Strong Tie is one of their products---

A person with deck experience will come along soon----although I've built a few---I'm more of an interior pro---Mike----


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

Got it.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you know you'll likely need a set of drawings and a permit for this?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well...this is what I did for my kids.....except for the posts, it's all redwood....

Posts are pressure treated 4x4's....set 2' into the ground with concrete.


----------



## jcarlilesiu (Jun 8, 2012)

FYI, wood set below grade is a code violation although that is how things were all done in the not so distant past.

The current code requires that the wood posts are anchored to the top of the concrete pier which must be 4" higher than grade.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The new treated wood rots when buried===the earlier version was better--


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

I dot know about local codes except my HOA only requires application if it isn't attached to my house or garage and exceeds certain dimensions.

Will it resist rocking/swaying with the 4x4's anchored on top of piers like that?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If your piers are poured into post holes 2 feet deep or more---yep--nice and firm----for a temporary structure like yours---even burring the posts like Ddawg did would be fine---the kids will be grown and gone before the posts go bad---


----------

